# PlayON and March Madness



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not sure if this belongs in gadgets or programming.
The lines are blurred.

Just got this in an e-mail from PlayOn.

NCAA March Madness
We're hoping to have all 32 of the games tomorrow and Friday. Unfortunately there is no way to test this to be 100% sure it will work as the first games are not until tomorrow, but we're confident that it should work. We figured you'd rather we at least tried. After all, it's no risk to you. So whether your team is Duke, Cornell, Murray State, or any of the other 61 teams, you can watch them play. Just install the latest version and look for March Madness in your list of channels.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I get fairly regular emails from them, but I did not get that one. I need to check it out.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I got the email too, and I don't even have playon.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

If it gives you trouble, http://mmod.ncaa.com/ streams all games from free, too.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

davring said:


> I get fairly regular emails from them, but I did not get that one. I need to check it out.


The message also prompted me to download a new update.
http://www.playon.tv/playon/upgrade

Here is the link to the online version of the e-mail


----------

